# Iphone 4 and Alpine 9887 - is there any solution?



## Bilbo99 (Jan 9, 2009)

A few months ago I came across someone on Craigslist who was dumping stock from a failed shop. I bought an Alpine CDA-9887 and all the possible attachments (Sirius, USB adapter, bluetooth, etc). Shortly after I got an Iphone 4 and imagined a day when I had it all installed and working together in harmony.

Now I am doing some research for parts I need to wrap this up and that's when I came to the Iphone - 9887 problems. I called Crutchfield and they told me that their is no cable that will allow my to connect my Iphone 4 to my 9887. He said that its most likely because the 9887 is a fairly old deck. 

So is this the truth? Am I dead in the water with my Iphone 4? I see cables on ebay that claim to work but that is ebay. Will the iPhone 4 even connect to the Alpine 350BT bluetooth unit that I have? I can do without the Iphone connecting to play music (loosing pandora will suck). I can use my Ipod for regular music. Its the bluetooth that concerns me. Heck, I was able to get a cheap DUAL deck to pair with my Iphone in Best Buy a few weeks ago. Grrrr!

If that's the case this BNIB CDA-9887 with all the fixin's will be going up for sale on craigslist really soon. I know it has a lot of tweaking options and can sound phenomenal but I just can't give up on the basics.

Thanks for any advice or good news.


----------



## Bilbo99 (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone? Treetop gave me some ideas but our situations are different. I need to know if the newer 5v ipod cables work with an Iphone 4?

Please, anyone?!?!?!?!?! There has to be someone out there with a 9887 and an Iphone!!!


----------



## morgan18 (Dec 31, 2006)

Not sure about the bluetooth my guess it should work. As for the music it works just won't charge the phone. Pandora works too you just have to start a song off iTunes and then go to pandora and push play.


----------



## Bilbo99 (Jan 9, 2009)

morgan18 said:


> Not sure about the bluetooth my guess it should work. As for the music it works just won't charge the phone. Pandora works too you just have to start a song off iTunes and then go to pandora and push play.


TheN wouldn't something like this be used to charge the phone?

ALPINE 12V 5V CHARGING CONVERTER iPOD iPHONE 5 12 VOLT - eBay (item 290434364917 end time Dec-07-10 02:36:52 PST)

Its a 12v (old) to 5v (new) converter


----------



## OnTheEllipse (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm about to put a 9887 in this week or weekend and have an iPhone 4. If you don't get to it before I do, I'll let you know how it goes. I plan on using my old iPod photo for music, but I'll test out the iPhone 4 too.


----------



## Bilbo99 (Jan 9, 2009)

OnTheEllipse said:


> I'm about to put a 9887 in this week or weekend and have an iPhone 4. If you don't get to it before I do, I'll let you know how it goes. I plan on using my old iPod photo for music, but I'll test out the iPhone 4 too.


Awesome. You will probably run into a problem since the Ipod photo is a 12v model and the Iphone is 5v. That is the problem with the whole cable compatibility issue. Are you installing a bluetooth adapter like the 350BT?

Thanks.


----------



## OnTheEllipse (Oct 28, 2010)

Bilbo99 said:


> Awesome. You will probably run into a problem since the Ipod photo is a 12v model and the Iphone is 5v. That is the problem with the whole cable compatibility issue. Are you installing a bluetooth adapter like the 350BT?
> 
> Thanks.


Good to know. I've read Alpine documents that say two different things, so I guess I'll find out soon. That would be a bummer if it doesn't work. I have a 60GB Photo...I guess I'd have to steal my girlfriend's 30GB 5th Gen.


----------



## OnTheEllipse (Oct 28, 2010)

oh...yes, I have a BT module, but I'm not sure which version it is..I bought it off of craigslist without the box/manual. I'm tempted to just leave it out as the reviews are so bad, but it's only a couple more wires. I'll probably just do it while I have things disassembled.


----------



## Bilbo99 (Jan 9, 2009)

Isnt it all so confusing? Its ridiculous. I have been in car audio for 25 years and while I am no pro, I get the basics pretty easy. Apple jumped down to 5v on some current Ipods and their Iphones but I have spent an hour this morning trying to find a list or some way to know when the change happened.

And would you say this is an Apple tech support problem or an Alpine support problem. The Iphone 4 is new and they will just blame old Alpine hardware in the 9887. Alpine will just say that Apple threw a voltage change into the newer products and that their is nothing that can be done about it.

I think there are solutions but only those who were willing to test stuff out know the answer. Does the regular ipod cable + the 5v step down adapter get the job done? Dont know because no one will speak up. *Another solutions* I heard of is to drop the KCE-350BT, which was designed by Alpine and is pure garbage and pick up the KCE-400BT, which is $150 on eBay and the software is by BT leader Parrot. Then you need a KWE-460E cable that allows the newer Parrot driven 400BT connected to a pre-2009 HU (9887) to work. That cable is about $30 on eBay. Once you have this stuff in place, you use the AI-NET port on the 400BT (like you would a CD-Changer) with a KCE-433iv (5v adapter). Kind of a silly solution since its gonna cost you between $200-300 in parts. You could by a new deck for that amount that has the solution built in. The quoted prices were random prices obtained off ebay for new items.


----------



## OnTheEllipse (Oct 28, 2010)

certainly Alpine's issue, not Apple's. 

Sorry that you're in this predicament. I don't want to hook my phone up to my head unit...I'm only going to put the bluetooth unit in because it's there. If streaming your music is your concern, wouldn't your best option be to just get a compatible iPod?


----------



## OnTheEllipse (Oct 28, 2010)

this looks definitive to me, but of course doesn't differentiate between iphones (didn't have to when the 9887 was released)

Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.

looks like my 4th Gen Photo _should_ work. I should be able to tell you your fate at this time tomorrow, barring any unexpected plans.


----------



## Bilbo99 (Jan 9, 2009)

OnTheEllipse said:


> this looks definitive to me, but of course doesn't differentiate between iphones (didn't have to when the 9887 was released)
> 
> Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.
> 
> looks like my 4th Gen Photo _should_ work. I should be able to tell you your fate at this time tomorrow, barring any unexpected plans.


But even this chart is confusing. In one part it says the 9887 and "iphone" are compatible and lower in the same grid, where it says "works with iphone" the 9887 is blank. Go figure. I am gonna send Alpine an email and see if I can't get this sorted out.

As for why don't I just use a Ipod? My feeling is why add an extra item? I have the 620M USB adapter that I will use USB fobs with. Probably a couple 8gb fobs that contain my core music. I want the iphone for Pandora and Last.fm. If I am going to go out and drop $250+ on a new Ipod then I will just get a different head unit. There is nothing about the 9887 that I HAVE TO HAVE. I have other pieces that I could use to replicate what the 9887 does besides time alignment and I have never really used TA much when I have had it.

I am simple trying to solve the puzzle on this HU that I paid $125 BNIB. I read some places to just get the 5v cable or the 5v adapter + regular cable and you'll be fine. We'll see.


----------



## OnTheEllipse (Oct 28, 2010)

Gotcha. How are you planning on using pandora and last fm with the iPhone and 9887? AUX input? 

I have the harness and BT all soldered up and ready to drop in. If I had a garage it would be in my car.

If you hear from Alpine, let _us_ know. I should have more answers tomorrow night.


----------



## OnTheEllipse (Oct 28, 2010)

Re: have an extra item: I totally appreciate that. I love simplicity as much as anyone, though I have to say...i had a 9883 with FullSpeed in an older car. I loaded up my iPod, put it in the glove compartment and left it there for probably a year or so. It was pretty funny pulling the iPod photo out for the first time in a year. I'd almost forgot about it. I remember thinking how how antique that thing looked 

Having a large bank of tunes you don't have to plug in each time you get in the car is pretty nice to me.


----------



## Bilbo99 (Jan 9, 2009)

OnTheEllipse said:


> Gotcha. How are you planning on using pandora and last fm with the iPhone and 9887? AUX input?
> 
> I have the harness and BT all soldered up and ready to drop in. If I had a garage it would be in my car.
> 
> If you hear from Alpine, let _us_ know. I should have more answers tomorrow night.


You make a good point. While I have been in car audio for many years, Ipods and even MP3's used to be taboo for me. it wasn't till I got my Iphone 4 did I start listening to Pandora and MusicDock (a better Sirius Apps than Sirius's own...you get Howard Stern!) Before I just didn't like the sound. But now with lossless compression and better equipment I have opened my mind. 

I guess by your very question you are telling me that sound from an Iphone isn't send through the adapter? Its just the digital signal from the Ipod or Itunes apps? I though all sound would go thru. That is why this is in the "no dumb" question section. Guess my house of cards has just come tumbling down. I don't know why Apple and Car Audio companies don't get together and work these issues out. I guess newer head units don't have this problem. More on than in a minute.

I am at a loss now. I could find an older, compatible Ipod Classic and shove it in my glove box like you did. That doesn't solve the Pandora issue but I can live without it since it relies on cell signal and it can be sketchy where I live. I could hook it up through aux input but with all the MP3's and Sat Radio I think I should be entertained. 

Then main part of this quest is that when you have a cutting edge piece of gear (Iphone 4) you want to be able to use it. With the number of people that bought the damn phone you would think someone would have engineered a way to get ALL audio and data signals out of the phone and into a head unit. Can't believe I can get more AUDIO apps on my Flat Screen TV and Home Theater than I can any head unit!!! When are we gonna get apps for cd players, lol. I know, its all in the broadband. 

I guess I could sell the 9887 and accessories for a profit and buy a new HU that is "Made for Iphone" and that even show album art and pics and have bluetooth built in. Like this Kenwood Excelon KDC-X994 for example:

Kenwood Excelon KDC-X994 CD receiver at Crutchfield Signature

It looks on par with the 9887 in SQ terms and you don't need a Imprint to unlock bass and treble controls, lol. Looks like a really nice head unit. I had a Kenwood Excelon before we put a CDA-9857 in my Wife's Jetta. The Kenwood was great until the motorized face crapped out. In fact, I liked it more than the current Alpine. 

The problem is with this idea is that in a year and a half I will probably have a Iphone 5 or some variant of the 4 and will be back in the same place. I surely cant afford to upgrade stereos every time I get a new phone!

I don't know. I really don't want to have to try and sell this deck at a time when people don't have money (recession and Christmas) and I might be happy with just having a older Ipod in the glove box and Sat Radio and real CD's for bands where sonic excellence really means something.

Gonna have to sit back and think on this one. See what Christmas brings, lol, there are usually one or two gifts I can return for cash.

Let me know how your install goes. All this makes my head hurt. I think I will just put a boom box in my passenger seat and plug my iphone into it. :rolleyes2:


----------



## OnTheEllipse (Oct 28, 2010)

Bilbo99 said:


> You make a good point. While I have been in car audio for many years, Ipods and even MP3's used to be taboo for me. it wasn't till I got my Iphone 4 did I start listening to Pandora and MusicDock (a better Sirius Apps than Sirius's own...you get Howard Stern!) Before I just didn't like the sound. But now with lossless compression and better equipment I have opened my mind.


Glad you came around. I buy a lot of vinyl, so I understand. People always associated iPods with MP3's, which is understandable, but I've always used Apple Lossless or MP3's at a high bit rate (I challenge you to hear a difference in an automobile). 

I would rather have my entire music library and a decent stereo system than the best stereo system and a few CD's. It's all about music, right?




Bilbo99 said:


> I guess by your very question you are telling me that sound from an Iphone isn't send through the adapter? Its just the digital signal from the Ipod or Itunes apps? I though all sound would go thru. That is why this is in the "no dumb" question section. Guess my house of cards has just come tumbling down. I don't know why Apple and Car Audio companies don't get together and work these issues out. I guess newer head units don't have this problem. More on than in a minute.
> 
> I am at a loss now. I could find an older, compatible Ipod Classic and shove it in my glove box like you did. That doesn't solve the Pandora issue but I can live without it since it relies on cell signal and it can be sketchy where I live. I could hook it up through aux input but with all the MP3's and Sat Radio I think I should be entertained.


I'm not positive that you can't send Pandora or Last.fm through the Alpine iPod cable as I never tried it with my 9883, but I would be surprised if you could. If I recall correctly, when you plug the iPod into the Alpine, the screen is taken over by an Alpine logo and the head unit now has control over the iPod, as if it's a big cd changer. You definitely can't browse to any apps via the head unit.

Like you said, you could get the AUX input cable for the Alpine and run it that way. If you do, I'd suggest getting a line-out adapter and plugging into that instead of plugging into the headphone jack on the top of the unit. The sound is definitely superior...I can say this from experience. 



Bilbo99 said:


> Then main part of this quest is that when you have a cutting edge piece of gear (Iphone 4) you want to be able to use it. With the number of people that bought the damn phone you would think someone would have engineered a way to get ALL audio and data signals out of the phone and into a head unit. Can't believe I can get more AUDIO apps on my Flat Screen TV and Home Theater than I can any head unit!!! When are we gonna get apps for cd players, lol. I know, its all in the broadband.


The iPhone 4 is an excellent phone and media device. The 9887 is quite old, in technology years. The first iPhone was brand new when it was released.




Bilbo99 said:


> I guess I could sell the 9887 and accessories for a profit and buy a new HU that is "Made for Iphone" and that even show album art and pics and have bluetooth built in. Like this Kenwood Excelon KDC-X994 for example:


If I were you, I'd make a list of features that are important to you and create a list of units that have those features and compare the two and decide where you're comfortable compromising. You got a good deal on the Alpine, so you can't really lose.


----------



## jbyron (Nov 15, 2010)

I have an older x990 that crutchfield also told me would not play my newer 3GS or iphone4. After a deal of research I got turned onto Automobile

With the kenwood ip500 adapter and the dockstubz charge converter, I have full charging and playback/control through my HU now. Pandora works fine, as soon as you hit play the ipod pauses and the pandora takes over. However I have to control pandora through the phone. 

Perhaps a similar solution exists for your alpine!


----------



## Bilbo99 (Jan 9, 2009)

OnTheEllipse said:


> Glad you came around. I buy a lot of vinyl, so I understand. People always associated iPods with MP3's, which is understandable, but I've always used Apple Lossless or MP3's at a high bit rate (I challenge you to hear a difference in an automobile).
> 
> I would rather have my entire music library and a decent stereo system than the best stereo system and a few CD's. It's all about music, right?
> 
> ...


Just got of the phone with some curmudgeon from Alpine. From the 1st word he gave off an attitude that I was wasting his time. Oh well, everyone has a bad day.

Good news however. This guy (didn't get name) said that the Iphone will work with the KCE-422i + the 5v step down adapter. Pandora is lost and its exactly like you spoke of. The HU takes control of the Iphone.

He also said that bluetooth would work and that the much maligned 350BT would do the job. We'll see. Fortunately I don't have to invest much. Just have to buy the cable and adapter. I am not sure about the 422iv 5 volt cable and I have a few questions into eBay sellers to confirm the better way. 

As for coming to MP3's....part of it was simple stubbornness. Even though I knew the noise floor in my Explorer was way to high I thought that a pure lossless (and well produced) CD was the way to go. I loosened up a bit, allowed some logic to enter into the equation and I came to the conclusion that going down the highway at 70MPH there would be noway I could tell the difference between a real CD and the same CD ripped at 256kb/s. I think that is the threshold. Some well produced CD's can be ripped even lower and sound good. 

I have decided to stick with the 9887+620m+Sirius and I will try the 5v cable or adapter. Well see how it goes. It wont be until January as I am far to busy and I can use my Iphone in the Aux input of my current HU and it gets the job done. I may order the cable and 5v adapter and hook it up to my wifes 9857 since its installed in our SQ car that has Arc CXL amps and Rainbow Vanadiums and Arc subs. We'll see how time works out. 

Thanks for all your thoughts and help. You really helped me work through this problem and I thank you for that.


----------



## OnTheEllipse (Oct 28, 2010)

good timing

just tested things out. iPhone 4 will navigate and play as normal, but will not charge. iPod Photo works as normal, fwiw.

The bad news (for me) is the iPod, when routed through the KCE-300BT, has an audible noise/whine. Googling it, it appears it's a common problem, so I have to tear everything back out and un-solder a few wires. Awesome.

*posting while waiting for iron to heat up*

good luck


----------



## Bilbo99 (Jan 9, 2009)

OnTheEllipse said:


> good timing
> 
> just tested things out. iPhone 4 will navigate and play as normal, but will not charge. iPod Photo works as normal, fwiw.
> 
> ...


You need to 5v inline converter like this:
iPod iPhone 3GS 4 Charge Adapter/Converter 12V to 5V - eBay (item 250721757706 end time Jan-03-11 04:00:54 PST)

As for the 300BT and 350BT its unusual Alpine Junk. About 1-10 people don't have problems. If absolutely needed get the 400BT which is made (software) by Parrot.


----------



## dvcrogers (May 31, 2007)

Give this a look:

SendStation - Products - smartCharge

Well, after paying more attention to the site, this is not an option for the Iphone.

This may work if you had a usb to 12v adapter: http://www.sendstation.com/us/products/pocketdock/lineout-miniusb.html


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

I have an iPhone 4 and a 9887. My solution was a $90 adapter called an iPod Video. Works fine with 12v connections and has almost 4 times the capacity of my iPhone.

And I can still place calls (using BT) with my Jawbone Icon while listening to the "adapter".


----------



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

m3gunner said:


> I have an iPhone 4 and a 9887. My solution was a $90 adapter called an iPod Video. Works fine with 12v connections and has almost 4 times the capacity of my iPhone.
> 
> And I can still place calls (using BT) with my Jawbone Icon while listening to the "adapter".


thanks for the tip would you be more specific about the adapters name or who makes it thanks


----------



## shnitz (Jun 13, 2011)

jmontoya21 said:


> thanks for the tip would you be more specific about the adapters name or who makes it thanks


Haha. Read his post again, but slower. His "adapter" (notice the quotation marks, in his post as well as mine) was not to actually buy any cable that connects his iphone to his Alpine, but to buy himself an older ipod with clickwheel that has full compatibility. You're going to spend money either way, and that's how he decided to come out ahead.

If you're deadset on using your iphone with car stereo compatibly, sell your 9887 and get a different receiver, like a cda-117 or ida-x305s if you want to stick with Alpine. Or, just live with the Bluetooth streaming workaround, and buy yourself a cigarette-lighter charger.


----------



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

shnitz said:


> Haha. Read his post again, but slower. His "adapter" (notice the quotation marks, in his post as well as mine) was not to actually buy any cable that connects his iphone to his Alpine, but to buy himself an older ipod with clickwheel that has full compatibility. You're going to spend money either way, and that's how he decided to come out ahead.
> 
> If you're deadset on using your iphone with car stereo compatibly, sell your 9887 and get a different receiver, like a cda-117 or ida-x305s if you want to stick with Alpine. Or, just live with the Bluetooth streaming workaround, and buy yourself a cigarette-lighter charger.


yeah i knew i was in for some ridicule for not fully reading his post,sad part is i already have and ipod classic and it works great with my 9887,just got a iphone so i was looking at the options,thanks for the reply.


----------



## jedc (May 4, 2009)

I was about to get rid of my 9887 because of this same issue. My solution was also to pick up an "adapter". I snagged a mint 80gb iPod video off craigs for $50.


----------



## Kappa (May 16, 2011)

Bilbo99 said:


> ...*Another solutions I heard of is to drop the KCE-350BT, which was designed by Alpine and is pure garbage and pick up the KCE-400BT, which is $150 on eBay and the software is by BT leader Parrot. Then you need a KWE-460E cable that allows the newer Parrot driven 400BT connected to a pre-2009 HU (9887) to work. That cable is about $30 on eBay. Once you have this stuff in place, you use the AI-NET port on the 400BT (like you would a CD-Changer) with a KCE-433iv (5v adapter). Kind of a silly solution since its gonna cost you between $200-300 in parts. You could by a new deck for that amount that has the solution built in. The quoted prices were random prices obtained off ebay for new items.*


Anyone tested this solution?


----------

